# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Echec du telechargement

## Myrtille54

Depuis ce matin impossible de mettre à jour le post de mes minous et Dieu sait que c est important pour eux !

Voilà ce que ca me fait
Et j avoue que ca m agace !!!!



sans compter que des que je tape une lettre ca "auto enregistre"............

----------


## Algo

C'est à cause du post qui est trop "gros" (trop long, trop d'images).
Ya pas grand chose à faire à part raccourcir le post.
Vous pouvez aussi essayer d'alléger l'editeur de texte en virant tous les boutons etc mais je ne sais pas si ca arrangera le tout. Pour faire ca il faut aller dans Mon compte --> Options générales --> Options diverses - Interface d'édition des messages -> Editeur basique (au lieu de Editeur WYSIWYG)

----------


## Myrtille54

Donc en gros y a trop de malheureux au refuge et y en a de plus en plus ....... Ca m arrange pas !  :Frown:

----------

